# My favorite "Entertainment and Humor" thread on the Puritan Board



## awretchsavedbygrace (Jan 9, 2012)

The comments on here are hilarious. 

Never fails to make me laugh. Never! 

http://www.puritanboard.com/f52/pope-signs-snoop-dog-label-51595/


----------



## rbcbob (Jan 9, 2012)

Julio, good to see you here again!


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you, Bob. I come around to look. =)

The Lord used you in recommending me a solid Reformed Baptist Church. I am still attending Pastor Pinero's church in North Bergen. 

Again- thank you for writing to me that time.


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 9, 2012)

That thread was in '09? Whoa. To this day I call the Pope "Papa Ratzi" because of that thread.


----------

